# Atlas Clausing model 111



## tsd63 (Jun 14, 2020)

I've just bought an Atlas Clausing model 111 out of an old barn. One of the main things I need is a new split nut. Clausing doesn't have any and do not have the print anymore. I've found them for a lot of machines but not for the 100 series. I can make new ones but the parts out of it have been half assed repaired and are not even close to fitting right. Anybody ever make a sketch of theirs.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 14, 2020)

@tsd63,

What you have is a Clausing 111 that must have been made right after Atlas Press bought Clausing circa 1949/50.  Atlas changed the nameplates to say Atlas and then changed all of the model numbers.  The 100-3 became the 4800.  Then customer push-back reputably including some large order cancellations caused them to change the name on the nameplates back to Clausing.

Anyway, you will have a better chance of finding the parts that you need if you post in the Clausing Forum.  So in the next few minutes, I will move your thread over there.


----------



## WEL0058 (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice lathe.   Are you going to repaint it.  Make a good Project

By the way what is the serial number?  It is stamped into the end of the lathe bed by the tail stock.

My lathe serial# is 5396 which was sold in 1946. Believe so of the casting where cast in 1945 due to imperfection.

Bob G.


----------



## tsd63 (Aug 30, 2020)

My serial is 7816. I've taken off the cross slide saddle and tailstock to clean the surface rust off the ways. Just a little WD40 and some kitchen scotch brite pads. Came right off. The cross slide lead screw and nut were ruined so thankfully they still make the nut and I pieced together a new left hand screw onto the old shaft. Removed all the gears from the head stock and unstuck the range gear that wouldn't move. 
Then went through the saddle gearbox and cleaned everything. The friction feed clutch must have been tightened with a wrench cause it was stuck bad. My first attempt at making split nuts were out of aluminium just to see if my measurements were right. I got the pins about .060 off center so I'll try that again later. I won't be turning threads anytime soon anyway. Ran some oil thru the spindle bearings while running slow to wash out the dirty stuff before adjusting them. Been cleaning and painting as I go along.  I've got a few pics I'll attach. Threw in a couple of pics of my Reid 618H that I'm going through. Had to make slide oiling rolls cause some were missing.


----------



## WEL0058 (Sep 22, 2020)

Any progress?

You mention needing split nut.  The person you want to talk to is Tom McNett.  He is the goto guy for vintage Clausing parts.  His email is:  TMcNett@clausingsc.com

I just ordered this split nut... Q-395 Split Nut 7/8” -8 tpi. $94

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-clausing-100-mk-3-serial-5396.78622/post-779028

Duh - Your leadscrew is probably 3/4” - 8 tip.   Clausing had them in stock ten years ago.

Also bought crossfeed and compound lead screw nuts from this company.  Good fit...
https://bmpartstech.com/product-category/clausing-lathe-parts/


Bob G.


----------

